# master showmanship



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello!
I’m studying for master showmanship next year. There are four different goat types that I’m going to need to show. I only show meat goats. Any advice on how to show Pygmy Goats, Fiber Goats, and dairy goats would be appreciated. Also, what is some good study material for these animals? Thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Blue cactus dairy goat has really good videos on showing dairy goats


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Blue cactus dairy goat has really good videos on showing dairy goats


Thanks!


----------

